#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Not every old farang with young Thai girl is a pervert

## jaywalker

I'm 43. My Thai wife is 36. We've been together 9+ years.

I have a 12 year old step-daughter and a 4 year old daughter. I love 'em both the same.

Songkran Pattaya day today, so we decide to take the kids out for some fun in Jomtien.

For sure, log-jam traffic, but it was fun. My wife was driving & I get in the back of the truck with the kids & water guns......didn't take long for the 4 year old to get her fill of folks throwing ice water & smearing powder on her face, so back into the cab she went with Mommy.

Since we could walk faster (& get in more fun + I could grab a beer), me & the 12 year old bail out & go for a walk and catch up with the truck 30 minutes & half a km down the road later.

Some Thai guy mentions to my step-daughter, "Wow, you got yourself a farang early"

I didn't hear him say it. The kid told my wife after we got home.

That really pisses me off though that people (Thai or Farang) make assumptions about some shit they know nothing about.

I really hope that jerk felt like a jerk when she told him I was her Dad.

Jay

----------


## Camel Toe

Your age spread is nothing.  It's all relative.  I've had a few where I was older than their parents.  I met a bloke in El Salvador who told me a girl older than 18 was out of his league, too old.  He was at least 45.

We might think there's something wrong with it, doesn't mean they do.  Live in a country that accepts age spreads without discrimination for a few years and it becomes natural.

----------


## Mr Brown

Don't worry about it

My wife is nearly 5 years older than me,  there have been comments made from Thais before

----------


## Happyman

I know exactly what you mean.
My Ladyfriend is mid 40's, I am late 60's
She has a daughter of 23 (legally and happily married to a Thai) who has a daughter of about 4. 
The other week daughter and grand daughter came down from BKK for the weekend and as my lady was working late I picked them up at the bus station and we arranged to meet up at a bar/restaurant in Phuket town when she finished work.
Went there and 'fed and watered them' .
A group of tourists came in - about 4 couples- same age as me - Brits.
They spent at least half an hour discussing in loud voices the disgusting sight of an old man with a young girl and a child . I 'politely' asked them to be quiet as the daughter understands English and was getting upset- volume increased !
The owner - a friend of mine - could see I was getting pissed off and went and told them the situation - gave them their bill and more or less told them to F*ck off.
They did .





> that people (Thai or Farang) make assumptions about some shit they know nothing about.


Exactly !

----------


## jaywalker

> Your age spread is nothing.  It's all relative.  I've had a few where I was older than their parents.  I met a bloke in El Salvador who told me a girl older than 18 was out of his league, too old.  He was at least 45.
> 
> We might think there's something wrong with it, doesn't mean they do.  Live in a country that accepts age spreads without discrimination for a few years and it becomes natural.


Camel Toe,

Not sure you caught my point.

I'm not talking age spread.

I'm talking about a father walking down the street with his daughter, and people somehow assuming something other than exactly that.

She's my step-daughter, so is 100% Thai, but she's just a kid. I am 100% farang, so the worst assumptions possible are automatically made by many people who have no actual idea WTF the real situation is.

Your friend in El Salvador is a SICK FUCK if he messes with girls under 18......Those are classified as minors in my book, also known as KIDS.

Jay

----------


## jaywalker

> I know exactly what you mean.
> My Ladyfriend is mid 40's, I am late 60's
> She has a daughter of 23 (legally and happily married to a Thai) who has a daughter of about 4. 
> The other week daughter and grand daughter came down from BKK for the weekend and as my lady was working late I picked them up at the bus station and we arranged to meet up at a bar/restaurant in Phuket town when she finished work.
> Went there and 'fed and watered them' .
> A group of tourists came in - about 4 couples- same age as me - Brits.
> They spent at least half an hour discussing in loud voices the disgusting sight of an old man with a young girl and a child . I 'politely' asked them to be quiet as the daughter understands English and was getting upset- volume increased !
> The owner - a friend of mine - could see I was getting pissed off and went and told them the situation - gave them their bill and more or less told them to F*ck off.
> They did .
> ...


Happyman,

You have a cooler head than me. I might have had to give them an earful myself if not more.

Cheers,
Jay

----------


## Camel Toe

^^  Sorry, I failed Margo McDonald's speed reading course.

Why people have to know what they'll never know is beyond me.  But they have to guess to satisfy whatever drives them.  Many times in Latin America you'll see a 12-16 year-old toting a baby.  If your glass is half full you might think it's her little brother, half empty it's her child.  Either way it is, and should remain, a mystery.

----------


## Muadib

> That really pisses me off though that people (Thai or Farang) make assumptions about some shit they know nothing about.


What do expect??? You were just across the hill from the biggest whorehouse on the planet...

----------


## jaywalker

> ^^  Sorry, I failed Margo McDonald's speed reading course.
> 
>   Many times in Latin America you'll see a 12-16 year-old toting a baby..


Little Sister/Brother/Cousin mayhaps???

----------


## Camel Toe

Yes.  Next time I'll over-state the obvious just for you.

----------


## Wallalai

> A group of tourists came in


I've noticed that most of the time it's tourists on a short visit who have the most biased opinion about what they see in this country. Most of them coming for the first time here and their sole opinion is what they have read in the newspapers or in a TV report oversea. Biased to the bottom.

Send your grand daughter middle finger them.  :Wink:  Or give them a middle finger, sorry I don't know the right word describe this.

----------


## jaywalker

> Originally Posted by jaywalker
> 
> 
> That really pisses me off though that people (Thai or Farang) make assumptions about some shit they know nothing about.
> 
> 
> What do expect??? You were just across the hill from the biggest whorehouse on the planet...


I suppose you have something of a point there Muadib........That's why I never visit the north side of that hill and I live in Jomtien......The "Family" side of Pattaya.

Have been staying here 5 months so far in Jomtien.

It's a world away from Pattaya as far as the whorehouse mentality goes...It should be. There is, as far as I know a total of one short-time bar (The Winchester) in Jomtien, and zero go-go bars.

It's why I took my kids to Jomtien log-jam traffic instead of Pattaya log-jam traffic today.

Trust me brother I've nothing against what goes on at certain Soi 6 bars in Pattaya &   the like.

Just wait till you are accused of being a pervert though whilst walking down a street with a super cool step-daughter that you love very much, as being YOUR own kid, & think how you'd feel.

Perhaps we should move to Juneau, Alaska to avoid this discrimination........Or perhaps I could continue to live in Jomtien & try to spread the word that not every gray haired geezer like me that has a 12 year old on his elbow is a weirdo.

Gasp!!!!>>>> It could be........that her Dad that pays her school bills and housing and clothing and loves her very much as every father SHOULD loves his kid.....Hell! He even takes a day off from work to go do the Songkran thing with her!

I guess guys like us are expected to live somewhere OUTSIDE of Chonburi.

Heaven forbid that a family man lives in Pattaya/Jomtien I suppose. We have no right to be thought of as anything other than the local tourist sleeze.

Jay

----------


## jaywalker

> Yes.  Next time I'll over-state the obvious just for you.


Ta Muchly Mate!

Been working on that speed-reading course I see.

----------


## tsicar

..and does all this mean that if you have a woman half your age, that you are a pervert?
if the bird's up for it, then what's the plomplem?
many decent guys have wives/girlfriends far younger then themselves.
i for one couldn't imagine sleeping with a woman my own age.
thailand does that to you.
......and it is easy for someone to mistakenly assume that the younger girl you are with is your wife/girlfriend, given the "normal" situation in thailand.
i would be more pissed off that someone automatically assumed i was a pervert than that they mistakenly assumed that my daughter was my girlfriend.
i get it a lot, going out with one of my daughters and my two young boys, the youngest only nine years old.
i take it as a compliment!

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jaywalker
> ...


I wasn't taking a swipe at you Jay, just stating the obvious... I've spent quite a bit of time in Jomtien myself... Don't kid yourself though, there's a lot of the flesh trade that takes place in jolly ole Jomtien... Not to mention those who stay in Jomtien, but get their take-out from Patters... 

Just ask the Dog... He has to beat the ladyboys off with a stick when he's out and about...  :Smile:

----------


## britmaveric

Call them out is all you can do or ignore them. I'd rather call them out personally because they end up making in arse out of themselves.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Just ask the Dog... He has to beat the ladyboys off with a stick when he's out and about...


He looks like the lead singer in Big Ass?

----------


## jaywalker

> ..and does all this mean that if you have a woman half your age, that you are a pervert?


May I state again that this thread is not about old geezers and young wives.

If a lady is over 18 and wants to marry a 90 year old then good luck. She is of age. End of story...None of my business.

Basically the same as my original point was all about a 43 year old farang walking down the street with a 12 year Thai girl.

She's my daughter!!!!

I just happened to land in LOS to live when I was 33 & met a super pretty and super cool lady...My first ever wife. Lucky me! She had a 3 year old (who is now 12) when I met her.

My original point is that not all, (and probably very few, especially in Jomtien) 40-something farangs with little Thai girl kids with them are perverts.

Jay

=============

Camel Toe, 

Cheers Mate. No offense taken.

Jay

----------


## mr Fred

I'm 47 and my wife 33.
That makes be a dirty bastard or a lucky bastard, you decide.

In reality I only married her because I have a bad memory and her birthday is 7/7/77.

----------


## jaywalker

You got a better deal than me Fred.

My wife's "Made On" date is 01/12/74 & she's starting to get fat. 

I think she has a 25 inch waist now instead of that 23 when I met her almost a decade ago.

Me?? I've only added 4 inches to my waistline over that time. How dare she get old & fat on me!!!!!!!!!

Just joking!! She's still quite hot & always will be to me.

Jay

----------


## mr Fred

Even I can't forget my wife's birthday.
Other way round for me. She was slim and I ruined her body. She's a tad heavier now but not a lot.
I was 120kg when she met me but now I'm only 80 and, since I got that mountain bike, as fit as they come.

----------


## aras

Jay you might use the " i don't live in jomtien not pattaya" to the folks back home, but not with the people who actually have been to jomtien lol sorry but.......  "a world away" from pattaya?? 

Any way the age differences which are mentioned are not even abnormal in europe, 33-45 etc are very ok if you ask me anywhere.
though there are guys who are in their sixties with girl younger than 25-30 and that could be considered weird, but if you are fine with it more power to you who cares what some people think.

----------


## good2bhappy

> I'm talking about a father walking down the street with his daughter, and people somehow assuming something other than exactly that.


Sorry you can't stop others thinking.
There are just a lot of sick weirdos around

----------


## Nawty

Not all dirty old bastards wandering around with 20 odd year old boys are dirty old perverts either.

----------


## good2bhappy

^ not all

----------


## FailSafe

It's an unfortunate fact of life here in Thailand- the sight of a Western man with a Thai woman (even a very young one) equals "prostitution" in many people's eyes.

I've had issues when eating out with my wife- waitstaff has treated her poorly and used improper honorifics when speaking to her- more than one restaurant manager has found himself taking some very harsh criticism from me over that point.

Even after a decade here it still bothers me (even though the reason for people jumping to that conclusion is obvious).

----------


## the dogcatcher

Go to Puerto Portals in Mallorca.
You'll see plenty of 60 something guys with 25 year old girls, all about money as usuall.
Two years ago I was on a bat bus in Ko Chang with Laosy.
An old couple was sitting opposite us and the woman could not stop staring at us, so I started staring back wondering what the problem was.

Anyhow she cracked first.
"You people make me sick" she growled.
"You should be ashamed of yourself, how old is she, 14?"

I calmly pointed out that actually that Laosy was 28 and before she says anything else that no, she is not a prostitute.
I don't know whether the look on her face was that of embarresment or disbelief but she didn't continue on.
Laosy at this point realising that this was not a friendly conversation ask my in Thai, "what did she say darling"
I replied that "Lady think you 14 and work same same sow Pattaya"
Well Laosy went fucking mental, you know, the way only Asian girls know how.
I don't know exactly what format the diatribe of insults took and neither did the woman but they got off immediately anyway.

----------


## good2bhappy

> "Lady think you 14 and work same same sow Pattaya"


sao as in her sister?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Sow? as in girl.
Not probaly correct but neither is Laosy's Thai.
She speaks weapons grade Khymer, I think?

----------


## Bogon

I understand where your coming from in your OP jaywalker, but things are gonna get a lot tougher with comments and stares as your (step) daughter gets older.
What's the solution? Unless you want to wear a T-shirt saying "THIS IS MY DAUGHTER F**CHEADS" you need to grow a thick skin.
Maybe some of you dudes out there can throw a few suggestions on how to deal with a situation like this? 'cos I 'aint got a clue.

----------


## klongmaster

> I replied that "Lady think you 14 and work same same sow Pattaya"


If you really talk to your lady like this it's no wonder other people think she's a whore...FFS speak proper English to her...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> bat bus


Is that like the Batmobile but with more passengers?

----------


## the dogcatcher

That's the litteral translation of what I said in Thai.
As you well know if you type something in Thai on this forum you get some smart arse TEFLer coming up to start a long protracted conversation about why your Thai is rubbish.
Aside that 2 years ago had I said that in English she would have looked at me blankly.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> bat bus
> 
> 
> Is that like the Batmobile but with more passengers?


Solly.
Lot bat.

Not baht like most people think.

----------


## Bobcock

I have two boys, 12 and 10, the 12 year old is quite tall and very dark (his Mum is southern).

Imagine how I feel, they look at me like a paedo....... but just because a dickhead thinks it, doesn't make it true. Frankly I'd love one of them to say something, cos my son speaks better English and is better educated than most of them.

The other funny one was when my Dad visited when the youngest was still in a pushchair he'd go to the bank with my wife and push the pram, so there's the wife 30, my Dad 75 and a pushchair. It took them ages to figure out why people looked at them. They found it funny as hell rather than get pissed off about, after all they know the truth.

I work with a guy who is 73 and his 20 year old missus and him have two very small children. Up to him.

----------


## BugginOut

> That really pisses me off though that people (Thai or Farang) make assumptions about some shit they know nothing about.


It sucks, for sure, but think of all those wonderful people who have come before you and laid the framework of misunderstanding that currently grieves you so. Don't take it personally, they're only reacting to past experience.

I'd be most worried about the Thai guy that's assuming my 12-year-old stepdaughter is soliciting foreign men and this gives him the right to address her in any way he pleases. He was looking to get some preteen.

----------


## good2bhappy

Be confident in yourself
Who cares what weirdos think

----------


## good2bhappy

> He was looking to get some preteen.


probably feeling pangs of jealousy
A lot of these Thais are perverts

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> my son speaks better English and is better educated than most of them


True. Smart lad, he is. You'd never expect his dad came from Tottenham.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Ermm, yeah.
Laosy's little girl will be 14 in 7 years.
Hadn,t thought how that may look.

----------


## Bobcock

> You'd never expect his dad came from Tottenham.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ...... I suppose you have something of a point there Muadib........That's why I never visit the north side of that hill and I live in Jomtien......The "Family" side of Pattaya..... It's a world away from Pattaya as far as the whorehouse mentality goes...It should be. There is, as far as I know a total of one short-time bar (The Winchester) in Jomtien, and zero go-go bars.
> 
> Jay


I understood that JAmtien was becomming the gay capitol of the Eartern Sea Board.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Originally Posted by *jaywalker*  (Not every old farang with young Thai girl is a pervert) 
_...... I suppose you have something of a point there Muadib........That's why I never visit the north side of that hill and I live in Jomtien......The "Family" side of Pattaya..... It's a world away from Pattaya as far as the whorehouse mentality goes...It should be. There is, as far as I know a total of one short-time bar (The Winchester) in Jomtien, and zero go-go bars.

Sharnt be moving there then._

----------


## good2bhappy

> and zero go-go bars.


not sure about that

----------


## the dogcatcher

Ask JayW.

----------


## FarangRed

I get it all the time when walking down the street with a poo ying I can hear the Thai guys saying what's that handsome bastard farang doing with that slapper

----------


## CalEden

> She speaks weapons grade Khymer, I think?


5555!!!

----------


## The Master Cool

> It's an unfortunate fact of life here in Thailand- the sight of a Western man with a Thai woman (even a very young one) equals "prostitution" in many people's eyes.


How is this an unfortunate fact of life in Thailand?

This is not the same as in the UK?

----------


## good2bhappy

> I get it all the time when walking down the street with a poo ying I can hear the Thai guys saying what's that handsome bastard farang doing with that slapper


so you can understand Thai then?

----------


## Loy Toy

It doesn't matter where you are in the world, you are going to be subject to prying eyes, silent whispers and upsetting comments when you accept and indulge in a cross culture relationship.

It was not so long ago you could be arrested in some countries for conducting yourself in such a manner but I totally ignore it because I knew what I was getting myself into when I chose my life path.

----------


## Travelmate

> I knew what I was getting myself


Pervert.  :Smile:

----------


## The Master Cool

> What's the solution? Unless you want to wear a T-shirt saying "THIS IS MY DAUGHTER F**CHEADS" you need to grow a thick skin.
> Maybe some of you dudes out there can throw a few suggestions on how to deal with a situation like this? 'cos I 'aint got a clue.


Teach them to point, laugh, and retort with 'Well I'm hardly going to be with a buffalo loser like you'.

In Thai of course.

----------


## The Master Cool

> It was not so long ago you could be arrested in some countries for conducting yourself in such a manner


Can't you still be arrested and forced to pay compo for slandering a Thai here?

----------


## good2bhappy

^ yes you can

----------


## Spin

> That really pisses me off though that people (Thai or Farang) make assumptions about some shit they know nothing about.


If there were an Olympic event for judging people by appearances Asia would clean up the gold medals, Thailand would have a hatfull too.

Not much you can do about how people react, sadly.

Anyways, great thread from a new poster....greened.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Teach them to point, laugh, and retort with 'Well I'm hardly going to be with a buffalo loser like you'.


You should change your nik as your advice is soo uncool.

----------


## The Master Cool

> ^ yes you can


Be interesting to see a farang attempt to file charges for similar.

Although I'm not sure that the OP would fall into a serious enough category.

----------


## khang

Jay,

I find it interesting that you are upset and irritated by stereotyping, narrow mindedness, prejudice, and judgmentalizm, then in your reply to Camel Toe, copied below, you are exhibiting those same qualities. 

If Mr. Toe's friend lives in a country that allows sexual relations with females under 18, then these females are not "KIDS." In fact, that you cited the age of 18 as being the age of "non-KID-DOM" indicates that you are parroting what is probably the "law" of your home country, which probably has an age-of-consent placed well above the age of physical maturity for political considerations.

So, sorry to say, me thinks you are not much different than those you decry.





> Your friend in El Salvador is a SICK FUCK if he messes with girls under 18......Those are classified as minors in my book, also known as KIDS.  Jay

----------


## good2bhappy

we are all prone to hypocracy at times

----------


## chassamui

There's a 20 year difference in age between me and my gal. We do get the looks of course, but i look at it this way.
They can snigger and scowl all they like, but when i slip between the sheets at night, i know who is wearing the biggest smile.

fok em

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> In fact, that you cited the age of 18 as being the age of "non-KID-DOM" indicates that you are parroting what is probably the "law" of your home country


It's more likely to be 16 unless he comes from Bumfuck Nowhereville in the US.

----------


## the dogcatcher

There's 18 years between me and Laosy and she still has the body of a twenty year old.
Think what they like but Laosy's happy, and sooooo am I.

----------


## khang

I've seen her ... you should be happy !!

----------


## the dogcatcher

> I've seen her ... you should be happy !!


Which go go bar?

----------


## khang

Don't try to confuse the issue .. the point is, poor old Jay, from Bumfuck Nowherewille, is a hypocrite ....

but if you must be reminded, I saw her on a deck overlooking a seascape back-lit by a setting sun .... its ethereal light framing her angelic smile ....

----------


## the dogcatcher

Hotel Mongol Vientiene last year.
I'll tell her you said that.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Laosy

----------


## Travelmate

Is that the real Laosy?

----------


## good2bhappy

mekong?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Yes. Ketsana is her real name.
And that is the Mekong.

----------


## Travelmate

....And?

----------


## the dogcatcher

What?

----------


## Bogon

Nice pic the dogcather.
Your girl looks very sophisticated with a glass of shampoo and a nice smile, but the blue plastic chair in the right hand corner takes away the "grandure" of the restaurant. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fabian

> ..and does all this mean that if you have a woman half your age, that you are a pervert?


Of course it does.

----------


## khang

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> 
> ..and does all this mean that if you have a woman half your age, that you are a pervert?
> 
> 
> Of course it does.


ONLY IF YOU'RE UNDER 30 .....!!!!

----------


## the dogcatcher

Not much grandure at the Hotel Mekong, good food though.
Wouldn't stay there again as found better.
Anyhow this thread is about perverts, not Laos.
I'll illustrate why woman on bus in Ko Chang thought I was a pedo.
To the experienced eye, yes 28 to a seventy old farang women well, she couldn't tell between 14 and 28.

----------


## Dan

^^ Actually, in that situation the technical term is 'Catholic priest'.

----------


## khang

> To the experienced eye, yes 28 to a seventy old farang women well, she couldn't tell between 14 and 28.


Sadly, most farang women over 30 can't tell the difference .. but me thinks that is a self-serving shortcoming ....

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tsicar
> ...


No, at any age. At least if we are talking about realtionships which last more than a few hours or days.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Why people have to know what they'll never know is beyond me.


Because they are anxious to find something dirty to despise , so they can feel superior and righteous.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> Why people have to know what they'll never know is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Because they are anxious to find something dirty to despise , so they can feel superior and righteous.


 
I am superior and righteous anyway.

----------


## khang

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> Why people have to know what they'll never know is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Because they are anxious to find something dirty to despise , so they can feel superior and righteous.


Do you mean like our buddy, Jay ??

----------


## Mr Earl

Re. the OP. Screw those assholes who would rush to judge and denigrate your daughter.
On the other side of the coin I've had to let several good "friendships" fall by the wayside when I started coming to Thailand again. They chose to view my escapades with 20 year old gogo girls and child molestation! Give me a fucking break!
Then when i chose to run a covey of massage ladies they would call me a pimp.
I was even accused of being a pimp here by the dubiously illustrious Chiang Mai Noon himself, when i first visited TD.
Well we all know what happen to nooners. He went sub-zero psyco.
Hey we all know the score. (peewee and ghandi being the exceptions)
What others think about us amounts to a hill of beans.

I know that I'm blessed to have two lao/issan gems in my life. i wouldn't have it any other way.
Screw the puritanical western morays of these judgmental cnuts. They really don't count for anything.

----------


## DrAndy

methinks thou dost protest too much

----------


## dannlo

Its an English thing, they way we have been brainwashed in UK, take no notice, I guess a good job you didn't hear it as you would have probably got into a fight.

Unfortunately its part of the Stigma here, not really so from the Thai people, mostly westerners, Particularly British, don't blame them blame the UK Government how they have turned a country on its arse.

----------


## sabang

I'm 50. my wife is 34.
But I'm still a pervert.

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> Why people have to know what they'll never know is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Because they are anxious to find something dirty to despise , so they can feel superior and righteous.


ding, ding, ding... We have a winner...

----------


## Dreadlord

> I'm 50. my wife is 34.
> But I'm still a pervert.


I am 42, so when I get over there I will be in your shoes. But worse, IF I have anything to say about it  :Smile:  JOKING PEOPLE ! but I will be a perv... :cmn:

----------


## Bazzy

I too am proud to be perverse.

However I do keep within the rules of the game and treat people with respect.

It's quite liberating when you realise while growing up that all the small minded people in the world can just go fuck themselves and the horse that they rode in on.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I was a pervert before I got to Thailand.
I don't have a problem with going with 18 year old girls.
Do old lions have a problem with going with young ones.
Laosy has been looking for a second wife for me, the last one she suggested was 13. Obviously I turned her down but fuck me, how screwed up is this place?

----------


## Dreadlord

> I was a pervert before I got to Thailand.
> I don't have a problem with going with 18 year old girls.
> Do old lions have a problem with going with young ones.
> Laosy has been looking for a second wife for me, the last one she suggested was 13. Obviously I turned her down but fuck me, how screwed up is this place?


Damn, 13 ? 

I dated a 18 year old about 6 months ago and couldnt take it...13 would put my morals into a tail spin and have to shoot someone for even thinking that.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I dated a 18 year old about 6 months ago and couldnt take it


With all due respects can you remind me what it means to date a girl?  :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> I dated a 18 year old about 6 months ago and couldnt take it
> 
> 
> With all due respects can you remind me what it means to date a girl?


Screw roughly from behind.

 :cmn:

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> I dated a 18 year old about 6 months ago and couldnt take it
> 
> 
> With all due respects can you remind me what it means to date a girl?


She was in a constant GO status, lets GO here, lets GO and do that...And yes, I "dated" her, took her to dinners, movies, mall, yadda yadda yadda...

and then we  :cmn:

----------


## barbaro

> I'm 43. My Thai wife is 36. We've been together 9+ years.
> 
> I have a 12 year old step-daughter and a 4 year old daughter. I love 'em both the same.
> 
> Songkran Pattaya day today, so we decide to take the kids out for some fun in Jomtien.
> 
> For sure, log-jam traffic, but it was fun. My wife was driving & I get in the back of the truck with the kids & water guns......didn't take long for the 4 year old to get her fill of folks throwing ice water & smearing powder on her face, so back into the cab she went with Mommy.
> 
> Since we could walk faster (& get in more fun + I could grab a beer), me & the 12 year old bail out & go for a walk and catch up with the truck 30 minutes & half a km down the road later.
> ...


Yes, I don't like it when anybody makes an assumption.

Even telling dopeheads in my home country I'm coming to LOS for a visit or holiday and I get grins and silly rhetorical comments.

As one old poster said: "assumptions are the mother of all F-ups."

----------


## Beadle

> I work with a guy who is 73 and his 20 year old  missus and him have two very small children. Up to him.


Nah, that's just wrong.

----------


## Dreadlord

[quote=Beadle;1411321]


> I work with a guy who is 73 and his 20 year old  missus and him have two very small children. Up to him.


Nah, that's just wrong.[/quote

It's just wrong by our standard of morals. I don't really care if they are 80/20 and have kids. It looks weird, but who are we to judge ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## the dogcatcher

If I make it to 80 _I'm gonna celebrate by shagging an 18 year old._

----------


## Beadle

> It's just wrong by our standard of morals. I don't really care if they are 80/20 and have kids. It looks weird, but who are we to judge ?


A 20 year old isn't even considered an adult in Thailand. 

Ask yourself if you would want your daughter with a 73 year old man.

----------


## bangkokpi

> Don't worry about it
> 
> My wife is nearly 5 years older than me, there have been comments made from Thais before


I thought I was the only one! Mine is 6 yrs older than me.

----------


## Fabian

> A 20 year old isn't even considered an adult in Thailand.


Actually 20 is the age of becoming adult in Thailand.

That does not make the situation better though.

----------


## FarangRed

> If I make it to 80 _I'm gonna celebrate by shagging an 18 year old._


I'll be rite behind you

----------


## good2bhappy

^ sounds perverted

----------


## jks

At least I dont see myself as perverted, even with 22 years gab between my wife and me, Im just a big boy on 61, shes 39 - and beside we are married we are each others best friends and soul mates.

As my wife says .... age doesnt matter! What matters is whats inside your mind!

----------


## bobbysan124

Unfortunately, the stupidity and callousness in the world is likely to be with us until the sun makes us a burned-out cinder.  I applaud your being a good father to "all" your kids.

----------


## phomsanuk

SORRY FOR THE KID, SENSITIVE AT THAT AGE.

MY BUILDING IS FULL OF KIDS WHO'S MOTHER IS WITH A FARANG SO.... :gw bush:

----------


## Mr Earl

> Ask yourself if you would want your daughter with a 73 year old man.


That really isn't the right question.

The young woman the older man marries here would likely be from very different social circumstance than you.

You really should take your traditional puritanical western moral bullshit out of the equation. :mid:

----------


## Dreadlord

> You really should take your traditional puritanical western moral bullshit out of the equation.



HEY! I resemble that remark ! 

But your totally correct. It is usually the moral bullshit that gets us into trouble. I hate it personally.  ::spin::

----------


## Rascal

I feel some what bad, being that my new love is 37 and I am 58. She is not a bar girl and that is what I want no one to even think. I met her at Carfour as she was a PC who worked hard every single day. My lady tells me all the time to not think about it, that it is our business. I must again say that I do wonder how many of you have bar girls, does not matter I suppose. But not me I can not do that do not want that. That does matter want no one to think that with me.

----------


## chitown

Just under 15 years difference between Mrs. Chi and I. No one ever says a thing since I look like I am about 25!!  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself if you would want your daughter with a 73 year old man.
> 
> 
> That really isn't the right question.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed when it comes down to it marrying someone the same age as your daughter or grandaughter, it's all about the money.

----------


## Rascal

You got a good point. I just have to know for me. That I did not meet her at some damn bar. I do not go to them, and met her at a store she was working at. That is my hangup, I want no one to think she is or was a whore because of me.

----------


## ceburat

Wow, I must be a bad boy. I am 72 and my wife is 38. Fok what people think, it's our life.

----------


## Dreadlord

> Wow, I must be a bad boy. I am 72 and my wife is 38. Fok what people think, it's our life.


Hope I am going that good by your age  :Smile:  No offense.

----------


## rose

slowly changin....even here before local girls when seen with caucasians or japanese are thought of as prostitutes.

----------


## Fabian

> Wow, I must be a bad boy. I am 72 and my wife is 38. Fok what people think, it's our life.


I think at that age it does not matter anyway what people may think about you.

----------


## FarangRed

Well I'm 69 and my wife is 19 and she says I am the most hansum man she ever see, we all know they mai GO6

----------


## phomsanuk

My stepdaughter is 11 I'm ancient, no one in thier right mind thinks we're lovers  :smiley laughing:

----------


## phomsanuk

> Just under 15 years difference between Mrs. Chi and I. No one ever says a thing since I look like I am about 25!!


 31 for me and no one says anything that I can hear, maybe tourists, Thai and expats think it's normal. By the way, money knows no age.  :mid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Well I'm 69 and my wife is 19 and she says I am the most hansum man she ever see, we all know they mai GO6


She must cost a lot.

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> Well I'm 69 and my wife is 19 and she says I am the most hansum man she ever see, we all know they mai GO6
> 
> 
> She must cost a lot.


19 I would guess rightfully so. 

But I hope to be that way as well  :Smile:   :cmn:

----------


## PAG

Lot of posts here, so kind off skitting through them.   Seems to be a common theme though, with a lot of self justification taking place.   This particular thread isn't uncommon, and maybe says more about the need of Farang to self justify their lives than anything else (maybe?).

Bottom line, if you feel more self consciousness in your situation than pride in walking beside the woman in your life, then you've made the wrong choice.

----------


## Dreadlord

> Lot of posts here, so kind off skitting through them.   Seems to be a common theme though, with a lot of self justification taking place.   This particular thread isn't uncommon, and maybe says more about the need of Farang to self justify their lives than anything else (maybe?).
> 
> Bottom line, if you feel more self consciousness in your situation than pride in walking beside the woman in your life, then you've made the wrong choice.



And self justification would matter why ? 

Sure, if your in the West (America) being seen with someone that is 50 years YOUNGER than you is looked upon as pervish or she is a money hungry whore. Just depends. Cultures vary, and I am good with that.

----------


## PAG

> And self justification would matter why ?


Only matters to those who feel the need to justify it.   A lot of people in relationships (be they in Thailand or elsewhere), who don't particularly feel the need to explain or justify their circumstances.   That's the point I was trying to make.   Sorry, but insecurity and/or self consciousness drives these kind of threads.   Lot of people happy, and don't feel the need to bare their souls to explain why.

----------


## Rascal

I am in that situation, she is 37 and I am 58. I am very happy and I met her at Carrefour not some damn bar.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I am in that situation, she is 37 and I am 58. I am very happy and I met her at Carrefour not some damn bar.


Was it before she started her shift?

----------


## kk boy

Why Rascal, do you look down on those that have worked a bar ?

----------


## Mr Earl

^Bar girls can gems. :Yup:

----------


## FarangRed

I have had some good friends that have worked the bars after they have finished

----------


## Rascal

when I was young during the war over here, that pussy was good. But you get hooked and these girl's do not make good wives in most cases.

----------


## Rascal

NO I will not be suckered into discussing this much with you. No she worked everyday, rode the bus 3/4 hrs a day. I met her family and it is not like that or has it ever been. Now I am sorry. I set my self as a better than thou, cause we all are the same flesh and blood. We are the same mostly. Just that 
I been there, know better thats it.

----------


## Lorenzo

> That really pisses me off though that people (Thai or Farang) make assumptions about some shit they know nothing about.


you no like thailand style

----------


## Dreadlord

> NO I will not be suckered into discussing this much with you.



Too late !  :mid:

----------


## SubicHasher

I am 59 and my wife is 37, can't say that I ever think too much about the age difference except in the context of her career/working life and how it will effect us when I am retired. (me seeing her off to work as I get ready to go fishin!)

----------


## FarangRed

^or doing the house work

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
> Lot of posts here, so kind off skitting through them.   Seems to be a common theme though, with a lot of self justification taking place.   This particular thread isn't uncommon, and maybe says more about the need of Farang to self justify their lives than anything else (maybe?).
> 
> Bottom line, if you feel more self consciousness in your situation than pride in walking beside the woman in your life, then you've made the wrong choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in Thailand it isn't?

Culture? How many 70 year old Thai men do you see walking down the street with their 20 year old wife?

How many?

None. Stop kidding yourself.

----------


## FarangRed

most Thai guys don't live until 70 because they have had to many mia noi's

----------


## the dogcatcher

I met Laosy in boots.
I think they were real leather.

----------


## FarangRed

Thigh length?

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Can you not just do a poll or something then we can decide for ourselves.

----------


## Bower

As only a visitor to Thailand, i have never been the victim of vicious comments but i have seen it. Most are from decaying Western women accompanied by their envious husbands.

----------


## Rascal

> Why Rascal, do you look down on those that have worked a bar ?


I just know at my age they would never be my choice. They want money only and not really love :Smile:  you, probably ever. IMHO

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I just know at my age they would never be my choice. They want money only and not really love you, probably ever. IMHO


But a woman half the age of an old git only wants love and not money, right?

----------


## FlyFree

^She seeketh wisdom and guidance in a troubled world, is what she seeketh.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Rascal
> 
> I just know at my age they would never be my choice. They want money only and not really love you, probably ever. IMHO
> 
> 
> But a woman half the age of an old git only wants love and not money, right?


Plus the git being the 4 times the weight and size. eh Marmers.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rascal
> ...


No point trying hammer a large nail with a small hammer, is there?

Even though in my case it's more like trying to drive home a penny tack with a sledgehammer...

----------


## Rascal

> Originally Posted by Rascal
> 
> I just know at my age they would never be my choice. They want money only and not really love you, probably ever. IMHO
> 
> 
> But a woman half the age of an old git only wants love and not money, right?


to say it applies to all cases it does not. That would be idiotic to suggest that. I am saying in most cases that is what they want. Your money! :Smile:

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Only way to handle any of the comments is to ignore them as hard as that may be to do. Back in Australia you can feel the looks from the older women who see you with your younger wife or partner.Small price to pay though to have a younger lady who makes you feel younger and alive in the process.In North East Thailand the looks are complimentary with the women in particular envious that the lady on your arm is not them.There are however many depraved farangs in Thailand an South East Asia who have contributed to the way newcomers perceive any older man with a younger partner. Not a nice feel though I know to be walking hand in hand with your 11 year old step daughter who is proud as punch to be with her farang Dad and have someone talk down or about you.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

it annoys the crap out of me to read ignorant comments referring to thai younger women in general.As we know all farangs are not out of the same mold.
of course thai women hook up with a farang for a better life,what women in a western country would not do the same if placed in the same socio economic situation. it is us farangs on once a year holidays who bs to them that forces them to lie to survive.After we have gone they are still there trying to survive and support the oldies at home back in the province.Sure there are some hard as nails women who have seen it all and will screw you and lie. But there are also many thai women if given the chance and feel secure who will repay you ten times over in love and care.It may take you a few attempts to find one like this but believe me they are there. So please dont generalise with negativity. By the way westerners have roughly a 50% divorce rate and they are not forced into marriage to survive.

----------


## the dogcatcher

women in a western country would not do the same if placed in the same socio economic situation. 
They do it when they are not as well.
Whores, one and all.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rascal
> ...


Nah she's not after my money she says she lov me

----------


## Big D

> You got a better deal than me Fred.
> 
> My wife's "Made On" date is 01/12/74 & she's starting to get fat. 
> 
> I think she has a 25 inch waist now instead of that 23 when I met her almost a decade ago.
> 
> Me?? I've only added 4 inches to my waistline over that time. How dare she get old & fat on me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just joking!! She's still quite hot & always will be to me.
> ...


That must be why so many Western men marry Thai.  :Hump:  :Hump:

----------


## bobo746

Mate They Can Have My Cash Thats What I Go There 4 To Spread My Seed And Cash

----------


## filch

> Mate They Can Have My Cash Thats What I Go There 4 To Spread My Seed And Cash


Why do you capatilize every word?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by bobo746
> 
> Mate They Can Have My Cash Thats What I Go There 4 To Spread My Seed And Cash
> 
> 
> Why do you capatilize every word?


To distract you from noticing there's no punctuation.

----------


## Bogon

> Mate They Can Have My Cash Thats What I Go There 4 To Spread My Seed And Cash


MTCHMCTWIGT42SMSAC would make just as much sense.
Is this some kind of code I have to break that will lead me to untold riches?

----------


## filch

> To distract you from noticing there's no punctuation.


It bloody well worked n all!  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> women in a western country would not do the same if placed in the same socio economic situation. 
> They do it when they are not as well.
> Whores, one and all.


Equal opportunity.

----------


## English Noodles

> Sure, if your in the West (America) being seen with someone that is 50 years YOUNGER than you is looked upon as pervish or she is a money hungry whore. Just depends. Cultures vary, and I am good with that.


You're kidding yourself. It looks the same here, and is thought of the same.

----------


## FlyFree

There is no logical reason for someone to have a problem with what someone else does if it doesn't hurt anyone else, other than bitterness about their own lives. Get your own life, and leave others to lead theirs.

Judgmental people are pathetic. No way around it. It's simply a sign screaming 'I'm a bitter loser'.

----------


## the dogcatcher

hmmmm, I have quite a few wealthy Thai friends.
They pretty much all use prossies.
But they are much cheaper and younger than the ones we use.

----------


## Muadib

The crux of noodle's argument is that farang parade their whores around in public while Thais have the decency to keep them behind closed doors... That would include the mia nois that are 20 - 30 years younger than their patron, the Thai-only whore houses, karaokes, chicken farms, Soapies, Massage venues, Issan peasants selling their daughters into slavery, etc... 

Seeing how tourists don't have the time nor inclination to hide their actions and have little concept of Thai 'face', they are painted as low-lifes and scum by Thais... Hmm, sounds about right... Perhaps the Thais should do something to improve their image and cleanup these illegal venues so said farang won't grace Thailand's shores...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FlyFree

The root of the problem is, as always, Thai arrogance that arises from their utter stupidity.

They really think they are bright enough to run a world-renowned, open-air, country-wide whorehouse and keep it low-profile, somehow.

Idiotic kids who don't know what they want, so they want everything.

And then they cry culture.

----------


## Bower

> The crux of noodle's argument is that farang parade their whores around in public while Thais have the decency to keep them behind closed doors... That would include the mia nois that are 20 - 30 years younger than their patron, the Thai-only whore houses, karaokes, chicken farms, Soapies, Massage venues, Issan peasants selling their daughters into slavery, etc... 
> 
> Seeing how tourists don't have the time nor inclination to hide their actions and have little concept of Thai 'face', they are painted as low-lifes and scum by Thais... Hmm, sounds about right... Perhaps the Thais should do something to improve their image and cleanup these illegal venues so said farang won't grace Thailand's shores...


From my trips for business and pleasure, this post sums it up about right.
Well put sir.

----------


## Bogon

> Originally Posted by Bogon There's 9 pages of varying statements form EN. A few are personal insults and a few total cack! Some (not many) posts actually make sense, but I've chose to ignore them. 
> 
> You've chosen to ignore the posts that you think make sense?


Seems like a poster is doing the same thing on this thread, so I thought I would follow suit.
Thanks for picking up my dry sense of humour (sarcasm?).

----------


## Little Chuchok

> ^How can I have a debate with someone who thinks that parading a prostitute in public is fitting in with the culture of the kingdom? Don't kid yourself, most Thai people from outside of the entertainment industry will look down on you as being a low-life. If you lived here for any length of time you would already know this.


That's just poop.

My exbirds father used to take his second wife out to dinner all the time.He was 59, the mai noi was 18.

we've all been to restaurants and seen this.(Hint:It's not his daughter!!)

I know....he was promoting sex slavery. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> Originally Posted by Bogon There's 9 pages of varying statements form EN. A few are personal insults and a few total cack! Some (not many) posts actually make sense, but I've chose to ignore them. 
> 
> You've chosen to ignore the posts that you think make sense?
> 
> 
> Seems like a poster is doing the same thing on this thread, so I thought I would follow suit.
> Thanks for picking up my dry sense of humour (sarcasm?).


Huh? I haven't posted in this thread, what are you talking about?

----------


## Bogon

^ Apoligies slakula.
Must remind myself not to post before 8am!
To late to edit and can't for the life of me remember where I got the quote from.
Any mod wanna delete #165?
Sorry again mate.

----------


## slackula

> To late to edit and can't for the life of me remember where I got the quote from. Any mod wanna delete #165?


No worries, but you had me searching thinking "where the f&*K did I write that?"  :Smile:

----------


## brian3673

better of having a beautiful wife from asia than some cow from the west..
am proud to go out with my wife..
people can look and speak behind your back but that's what you expect from westerners...
reason i moved out of my country...

----------


## HollyGoodhead

fair point about people talking about you behind your back... but there's beautiful women everywhere, I see gorgeous western women most days in Chiang Mai & quite a lot of not so attractive thai women.

I don't think older men are perverts if they have a younger gf or wife, i'd say it's only natural to be attracted to younger youthful looking women (or men) and fair enough if you can get what you want in Thailand.  Although I have trouble believing most women in these relationships are truly attracted to their partner.  Up to them.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I know Holly.
I look like the elephant man. 

But I have pots of money and I'll hung like a donkey.

----------


## jandajoy

> I look like the elephant man.  But I have pots of money and I'll hung like a donkey.



Pathetic.

I look like a donkey but I'm hung like an elephant.

Not a penny to my name though, but I don't care.


 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I see gorgeous western women most days in Chiang Mai


Strangely, I never have.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Is that cos you're only looking at asian women?  

Usually backpackers, young, slim, some tanned, really pretty faces.   A couple of weeks ago I met a French girl.  Stunningly beautiful face, really black skin, great figure.  She was with her friends who were also really attractive.  I couldn't stop looking.  Unfortunately thai people don't seem to acknowledge that black can be beautiful.

----------


## jandajoy

> Usually backpackers, young, slim, some tanned, really pretty faces. A couple of weeks ago I met a French girl. Stunningly beautiful face, really black skin, great figure. She was with her friends who were also really attractive. I couldn't stop looking. Unfortunately thai people don't seem to acknowledge that black can be beautiful.



Usually backpackers, fat, fat, some pink, rarely pretty faces.


One, a couple weeks ago ????? Give me a break.


Unfortunately thai people don't seem to acknowledge that black can be beautiful

What tosh.

One of my best friends visited us recently.

Beside being a High School Principal in an Inner City School in the UK and, an Olympic athlete he also looks just like Nat King Cole, spitting image.

The people in our village loved him.

A remote Thai community and there wasn't the slightest semblance of rejection or disdain.

A black man............. they loved him.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Look like a donkey, but hung like Khun Chang.
That's got to be a drag, litterally.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by HollyGoodhead
> 
> Usually backpackers, young, slim, some tanned, really pretty faces. A couple of weeks ago I met a French girl. Stunningly beautiful face, really black skin, great figure. She was with her friends who were also really attractive. I couldn't stop looking. Unfortunately thai people don't seem to acknowledge that black can be beautiful.
> 
> 
>  
> Usually backpackers, fat, fat, some pink, rarely pretty faces.
> 
> 
> ...


Cos they're all blacker than him. God dam honkies.

----------


## jandajoy

> Cos they're all blacker than him. God dam honkies.



 :smiley laughing:   No mate, Mo's as black as black can be. I think that's why they liked him so much. No  Nivea Whitening there, bro.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

JJ I get the impression you don't like me cos you keep picking on my posts.  Why don't you just ignore what I say if you don't like it?

The black girl was an example of someone that I thought was quite stunning.  And thai people thinking black people aren't beautiful has been my experience with the thais I've spoken to about it (who gave me their thai opinion).  That's good that you've experienced otherwise.

And i've seen more slim backpackers than fat over the last 3 weeks at a guesthouse I visit.  Maybe your definition of fat differs to mine.

----------


## jandajoy

> JJ I get the impression you don't like me cos you keep picking on my posts. Why don't you just ignore what I say if you don't like it?


Nonsense Holly my old fruit.

Not picking, communicating.

the cut and thrust of verbal interaction.

Don't take it personally my old mate.

It's all part of forum fun.

Now, onto more important matters,

Anal sex?

yes, or no?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is that cos you're only looking at asian women?  
> 
> Usually backpackers, young, slim, some tanned, really pretty faces.   A couple of weeks ago I met a French girl.  Stunningly beautiful face, really black skin, great figure.  She was with her friends who were also really attractive.  I couldn't stop looking.  Unfortunately thai people don't seem to acknowledge that black can be beautiful.


I must admit, I did see a lovely French girl on the MRT about 3 years ago.

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> 
> ..and does all this mean that if you have a woman half your age, that you are a pervert?
> 
> 
> May I state again that this thread is not about old geezers and young wives.
> 
> If a lady is over 18 and wants to marry a 90 year old then good luck. She is of age. End of story...None of my business.
> ...


Having prejudices is human nature. Don't we all have some?

 :mid:

----------


## 9999

> Originally Posted by HollyGoodhead
> 
> I see gorgeous western women most days in Chiang Mai
> 
> 
> Strangely, I never have.


I've seen tones of good looking backpacker / tourist western women around CM the last few weeks. Around the old city, Ratvitvhi Rd, MM Soi 1 & 2, Kad SUan Kaew...... If you can't notice these ladies you must be blinded by yellow fever.

----------


## English Noodles

Plenty of good looking Western girls in Bangkok, see em all the time. Tons of good looking Asians too, plenty of mingers around also. Something for everyone.

----------


## jandajoy

Not every young Thai girl with an old farang is a prostitute.

----------


## misskit

A couple of women I know who are fair-haired, have had children with Asian men. The children are dark-skinned and have dark hair, hardly resembling their mothers. 

When their boys hit the late teens onwards, the mothers got dirty looks when out shopping with them. Plenty of people think they have snagged a boy toy.

It doesn't just happen to men.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If you can't notice these ladies you must be blinded by yellow fever.


Or maybe not everyone lives in Chiang Mai?

That being said, the only western women I tend to notice are the overweight ones with their skinny blokes. Makes me glad to be an overweight bloke with a skinny bird.

----------


## 9999

^ Sure, but we were talking about Chiang Mai.

----------


## greyman68

It is human nature, just ignore it, my wife iss 33, looks about 15 because of her size and the way she dresses, if anyone says anything she goes off. I am very glad I don't understand most of what she says, and I am big and scary, so they usually move on quickly.

----------


## greyman68

My favourite is the ugly fat western women in shorts and tank tops that accuse me of not being able to find a white woman. WHO WANTS ONE. Not I.

----------


## greyman68

The wife loves it when she visits Australia and door staff ask her for I.D., she points at me and says "Bad father take me out" then we both laugh.

----------


## Mykinos

You encourage her to speak pidge English?

----------


## greyman68

It is what the white men expect. We both love to take the piss out of people who stereotype us.

----------


## Mykinos

Don't encourage the stereotype or those that box you as such. Sad fukks everywhere doing this.

----------


## Stumpy

I have said this before, people have no need to defend nor justify their personal relationships to anyone. People meet for reasons. Age is irrelevant as long as consenting adults. 

People like to label people to put them into "buckets" to chastise them ultimately trying to compensate for their own shortcomings. Sad indeed that those tourists visit Thailand and deploy that poor behavior here when in fact they have no idea. It was like the early forms of discrimination when you inter-racially married.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Sad indeed that those tourists visit Thailand and deploy that poor behavior here when in fact they have no idea.


The Thais are much, much worse.

----------


## Bower

> It is human nature, just ignore it, my wife iss 33, looks about 15 because of her size and the way she dresses, if anyone says anything she goes off. I am very glad I don't understand most of what she says, and I am big and scary, so they usually move on quickly.


Was the fact your wife looks about 15 the reason you were attracted to her in the first place ?
I suggest that many people  show objection  because so many Western men seem to be drawn to the very young looking Asian women which may show a tendancy towards very young girls.
If i am in a resturant in Thailand with my 14 year old daughter and at the next table is an obese, sweaty, 45 (or older) falang showing overtly sexual fondness and making pathetic pidgin English sexual small talk, it kinda sets an uncomfortable atmosphere.

----------


## bellagrego

Where exactly is the line, your line, or someone's society's line anyway. If you speak Thai you will be in a fight  or dead shortly defending your wife or daughters honor or associated with you. It is everywhere from Phuket to Isaan. Just go with the flow. You are no better or whose than any other Falang here. In nearly all eyes we are perverts. So be it. Enjoy your women, your daughter, your mia noi, your short time girl or the bargirls. It's all good and equal.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Laosy is 30.
Body of a 15 year old though.  :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

Especially here in Europe misjudgements of the age of our wifes are quite common. 

My wife and friends had a lot of funny situations. The common question from somebody at the door from the postman or such "Is your mama home?"

One day my wife came home from shopping. She was in line at the supermarket cashier. An old women next to her started speaking with her like old people do with children. Questions like "what is your mother cooking?" The last question was "How old are you, little one?"
My wife answered I am 28.
"Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god," :Smile: 

Something more embarassing - to the german sales girl - was with a friend of my wife. She was also quite new to Germany and needed clothing. While she was in the dressing room the sales girl asked the husband "She is so cute, where did you adopt her from?"
At his answer "I did not adopt her I married her" she turned deep red and disappeared. She sent a colleague to continue. 

Another friend of my wife a few days after arriving in Germany was asked by the neighbours kids if she would like to come out and play.

It is just the lack of knowledge how to guess the age correctly. None of the incidents was in any way intentionally offending.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

^They can't look THAT young, surely???  Kids especially should be able to tell if someone else is a kid or not...

----------


## Takeovers

> ^They can't look THAT young, surely??? Kids especially should be able to tell if someone else is a kid or not...


They do for the untrained farang eye. None of the ladies was younger than mid twenties.

Agree generally with the kids though. They would be better at guessing the age but only if they had some contact. In this case they had only seen her for short moments from a distance.

----------


## JessieHughes

is this thing common in Thailand?

----------


## the dogcatcher

My mates wife is 37.
Mistaken for 17 last year in Spain.
He's 57, I had to explain that he wasn,t an old perve.
I mean he is, but...... well you know.

----------


## bart

[quote=Camel Toe;1397742]Your age spread is nothing. It's all relative. I've had a few where I was older than their parents. I met a bloke in El Salvador who told me a girl older than 18 was out of his league, too old. He was at least 45.

           i  dont  come  to  thailand /spend  my  dosh ,  to  be  with  a  old  lady .

                     i  am  62  years  young ,  my    GF  only  26..  not  ex  bg .
                            no  offence  intended .

 :kma:

----------


## chitown

It is better to smell perfume than Bengay when bedding down at night. I do not want some bitter old woman in tow ruining my life.

----------


## nigelandjan

> They do for the untrained farang eye


Know what you mean ,, when my missus first came to the UK she used to pass the time of day riding round in my lorry with me ,, I pulled on to a weighbridge where this officious / cantancarous old shit shovelling bastard looked through the weighbridge window and said to me ,,,,,,,, I cant load you up mate we dont allow children on site .. ................ I replied thats my wife and she is 34 yrs old ... I then told the stupid ol fuker it was illegal to smoke in the company premises he was smokin in , and was he really sure he wasnt gonna load me up ,,,,,,,,,, I was loaded and on me way within 5 mins

----------

